# Solved: win98-usb



## 1ossiegs23 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi-hope anyone can help me.
I am running a P3 system with a 6VM7-4E motherbord. and win98os. I am unable to get any usb port to work even though I have all usb's enabled in the BIOS. Do I need a special Driver because of the win98os?
Thanks
ossiegs


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you have Windows 98 SE or original Windows 98? To tell, left click My Computer, then on the Properties display does it show the version is 4.10.1998 (original version) or 4.10.2222 (SE version)?


----------



## 1ossiegs23 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for your reply-Iam useing WIN98SE


----------

